# Well im bummed my paint is bubbled



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

Found a big ol bubble on the bottom of my trunk lid and its full of water when u squeeze the bubble like a zit... So bummed I kept it clean and this is only seen three winters. This isnt gonna be cheap.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

now that sucks big time. Have u ever wax that spot? any chemicals you uses on that spot? I know exactly where that spot is it is the inside drivers trunk. What kind of soap do you use to wash it with? 2x that sucks


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I have a bubble in my paint below my gas cap, bummed about it also. I have a 2014 with 17k miles, I'm assuming that there is no warranty on this?


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

little late for warranty I think, should be in the owners manual for the rules on paint warranty.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Sheet metal corrosion warranty is 3 years/36k miles. Rust through warranty is 6 years/100k miles.


----------



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

bostonboy said:


> now that sucks big time. Have u ever wax that spot? any chemicals you uses on that spot? I know exactly where that spot is it is the inside drivers trunk. What kind of soap do you use to wash it with? 2x that sucks


No never waxed that spot.. No chemicals ever touched it and I get the washes done at a very up class car wash and detail shop here in Lansing mi. Almost weekly washes r done and their soap has to be ok, I see lambo's, Porsches, bmw's, ect there all the time. I'm going to get a few estimates today. **** GM what's with the crappy paint!


----------



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

2011 with 68,xxx miles now


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Not bad paint....that is paint lifting because the surface under it is rusting......thats those little fingers you see running under the paint.

Michigan, eh? Same as Il. lotsa salt getting vacuumed into the low pressure areas of the body.....specifically that lower edge of the trunk lid where the inner/outer panels meet.

Most often, it starts as a paint chip....the salt hastens the corrosion process and the corrosion continues under the paint.
The paint is flexible, so as the corrosion lifts it, moisture can fill the voids.
Every time the moisture freezes, it expands and lifts the paint further, increasing the size of the void.....the process continues till it is large enouph to see......so, this has been going on for a couple of years.....but few inspect the trailing edge of a trunk lid at the overlap.

This type of repair is at Chevy's descretion......they may assist as a customer satisfaction type deal....but don't feel too bad if they refuse.
This is more of a operating environment type deal, so not necessarily a defect in material or workmanship.

To all other readers.....get in the habit of cleaning and inspecting (and waxing) this trailing edge......this is a area very prone to corrosion on any car.....and because it starts on the inside it can get advanced to the point of requiring a refinish rather than a light sanding/touchup.

Rob


----------



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

Ya I checked with a magnifying glass and couldn't see a chip so I'm guessing it's from the inside. And it started two yrs ago and this last winter the car wasn't even driven at all. I was in the hospital most of the winter and this spring. So bummed but oh well it's gonna get fixed one way or another


----------



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

250 to fix it and no paint warranty on rust... An this is at a gm body shop


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

$250 isnt as bad as I thought it would be... it still sucks


----------



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

Yea but they only redo the inside lip... An no warranty on their job so I'm lookin else where


----------

